# pasteurizing and flavor



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, so maybe this is a silly question, but I've been wondering....

It's important to cool milk quickly to avoid a goaty flavor, so does pasteurization of milk result in it having a "goatier" flavor than if it was raw, since you have to heat it up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

If you quickly heat fresh milk to pasteurize it then quickly chill it it will not taste goaty. To me, pasteurized milk has a 'cooked' taste 

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No not goaty IMO just like Christy (cooked)


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, I'm new to all of this, so please bear with me as I'm in my learning stage. 

Can you explain what you mean by "cooked" flavor? Do you mean it tastes like warmed "grocery store cow's milk"?

Also, can you explain the pro's and con's to pasteurizing? Is it really necessary?

I know that when we had it years ago, the only thing that my son and I really noticed was that it was "thicker" than bottled cows milk. But the first time I ever tried goats milk (when I was a kid) tasted HORRIBLE! I can't pass that off on my DH or daughter. As long as they didn't know the milk was goats milk, they would drink it. My DH just thought it was cows milk getting close to the expiration date. If he had looked on the bottle, he would have spit it out cuz the date on the jug would have been quite "past due"!

Thanks for bearing with me,

Suzie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Susie I never pasturize for us to drink and I just pour out some of DH store bought and fill with goats milk otherwise he wouldn't drink it. Tho he will eat cheese/ice cream /gravy/ shakes etc. and knows it is goats milk. Sometimes out of his jug it is almost all goats milk and he never knows. As long as your super clean when milking and cool you milk quickly and keep it cold you really can't tell the difference and is so much better for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

We don't pasturize here either, to drink.. I don't like the cooked taste.. I love it raw.. 
My hubby likes it too, but it took me a while to convince him that it was better raw.. he was afraid to drink it.. Now he is convinced that it keeps him healthy, he has a poor immune system and gets sick easily.. I am not so sure it doesn't keep him healthier either, he has not been hospitalized in two years now, thats a first.. I milk year round to keep him in fresh milk..
Barb


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

It's funny because my cousin Cory (who's more like a brother-we fought like cats and dogs growing up ) was totally grossed out by the goat milk idea when I first brought some to church, over a year ago. He thought it was gross because it comes out of an udder. "Yea, so does the stuff in the store". "But it's a _goat_ udder". :nooo So he wouldn't even taste it. Always making fun of my goats and their milk.

Then I made some icecream, including some peanut butter icecream, his favorite. He ate it and actually said it was very good.  He was turning the tides, but still wouldn't be caught drinking the stuff fresh! Then I made a gallon of chocolate milk. That gave the thumbs up when he tasted that, a big thumbs up. Then yesterday at church I brought a gallon of fresh milk. Jokingly told him there was some goat milk if he wanted some. "I already had some" was his response. Looked over and it was almost all gone :rofl Conversion is possible!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My son won't drink it fresh either, but uses it on cereal, in pudding, ice cream, etc. I don't ever remember him drinking cows milk either come to think of it. He used to complain about only having goat milk in the fridge, but I have not heard one complaint in almost a year, which is just about how long we've been milking. I have tasted the milk I pasturize for the babies and it is terrible. I would never consider pasturizing it to drink. If I wanted to do that, I might as well go to the grocery store and buy it, no sense in raising goats for their milk just to pasturize in my opinion. You lose most of the benefits, but then again I am a big raw food fan, and used to eat only raw fruits, vegetable, nuts, seeds, etc. NO RAW MEAT! I felt a lot better, I mean like really clean inside. I believe in it, but for me, I tended to go off the diet and gorge on junk food, so now I just eat whatever I want. I feel like the raw milk is a benefit to my diet and believe the calcium and other minerals is more absorbable in my body than pasturized. It has to be. God made it that way, we can't improve on it by cooking it. Most of us only raise a few goats, and are able to keep the milk clean and the goats healthy. Cows raised in confinement and overcrowded conditions, with different people milking them who might not keep things clean, probably do need their milk pasturized for us to drink safely. I would drink raw milk from a very small family dairy herd though without a worry. I grew up around lots of dairies, and most of them did not do anything about the mud/manure pits the cows were kept in or at least walked through to get to the barn. I lived in Oregon and it rained all the time which didn't help. Flies were everywhere. Maybe other dairies are cleaner now days, I don't know.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

When we pasteurize only 9 of our 11 children can tell the difference and neither my dh nor I can either. And most of our raw customers cant either in a blind taste test.


----------

